# Corsair H60 dauerhaft auf 2000RPM



## DarkAnucart (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich hab da ne kleine Frage, und zwar habe ich dem Rechner wat schönet gegönnt.

Es geht um meinen Corsair H60 der bisschen mukken macht, der will einfach nich runterdrehen das Ding.
Am Samstach für meinen Bulldozer gekauft und der leuft und leuft und is laut.
So, ich habe denn beigelegten Lüfter genommen, und der dreht ständig auf ~2000RPM obwohl die Temps voll im Grünen sind.
Kann mir wer helfen das dingen runter zu kriegen, sodass der sich aber selbst wieder hochzieht wenn der Warm wird ?

Gruß


Tech:

FX-8320
Asrock 970Pro3 
R9 280 OC
Corsair H60
TT 630 Watt Berlin
NZXT Phantom Big-Tower


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

Lt. Corsair: Fan speed: 2000RPM +/- 10%
 An welchem Anschluss ist den Lüfter angeklemmt?
 Warum kauft man so einen Tauchsieder für den Preis bei dem Gehäuse?


----------



## DarkAnucart (24. Januar 2014)

Am Mainboard isset dran. 
Willst mir also sagen das 2000RPM c.a. 10% sind ? 
Wat meinst'n mit Tauchsieder ?


----------



## 3-way (24. Januar 2014)

Den FX meint er.
Schau nach ob du die Energiesparmodi im Bios alle aktiviert hast und ob deine Gehäusetemperatur niedrig ist. Wenn beides nicht der Fall ist kocht dein Kühlwasser und der Lüfter lärmt. 
Die H60 ist auch nicht gerade für Kühlleistung und Ruhe bekannt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

> Am Mainboard isset dran.


 Hab ich mir wohl gedacht, aber an welchem Anschluss?


> Willst mir also sagen das 2000RPM c.a. 10% sind ?


 2000 Upm + / - 10% wären nach Pi mal Daumen immer noch 1800 bis 2200 Upm


> Wat meinst'n mit Tauchsieder ?


 Entweder richtig unter Wasser setzen oder Luftkühlung. Die Koküs sind eher ein fauler Kompromiss besonders die kleinen Dinger


----------



## DarkAnucart (24. Januar 2014)

Also die WaKü dreht ja schon beim anschalten voll auf. Zumal die Gehäuse Temp. recht niedrig sind da alle Gehäuselüfter schön laufen.
Mhh, muss mal im BIOS nachschauen. 
Bin jetze nich der über Pro was in Sachen Rechner geht, den 3. Pin Header neben dem 4.Pin für die Pumpe. Oder war's anders herum ? 
Das Gehäuse war ein Geschenk, also, besser wegwerfen ? )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2014)

Was steht den auf dem Anschluss wo der Der Lüfter drauf steckt? Möglicherweise einen erwischt der nicht regelbar ist bzw. erst im Bios Nachhilfe braucht. 2000 Upm sind die Nenndrehzahl und die 10% sind einfach die Toleranz.
 Ich meinte ja nur das bei dem Gehäuse ein guter Luftkühler drin gewesen wäre für weniger Geld und Lärm.


----------



## blaudoge (24. Januar 2014)

Ja, sollte man nicht gerade am Power-Fan anschliessen, der hat meist die volle Drehzahl. Ansonsten im Bios schauen ob irgendwelche Profile eingestellt sind.


----------



## 3-way (24. Januar 2014)

Schau unbedingt nach ob im Windows deine CPU den Takt und die Spannung absenkt. Lad dir dazu CPU-Z herunter und sieh dort nach. 

Schließ mal den Stromanschluss für den Radiatorlüfter an den Stromanschluss für die CPU an. Aktivier dann im Bios die CPU-Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## DarkAnucart (24. Januar 2014)

CPU-Fan1 eig. nur. Und die Pumpe is daneben angeschlossen, nur der heißt CPU-Fan2.
Dann wohl im BIOS einstellen oder ?
Also die Spannung sinkt nicht, auch nicht der Takt.
Kurze Frage, wo ist der Stromanschluss für die CPU ? Das war doch schließlich der oder nicht ?


----------



## 3-way (24. Januar 2014)

Deine CPU läuft also im Windows mit der vollen Ghz-Zahl? Dann musst du die Stromsparmechanismen im Bios aktivieren: Cool n' Quiet auf Enabled und C1E auch auf Enabled.

Deine Lüftersteuerung scheint nicht zu funktionieren und die Stromsparmechanismen ebenso nicht.


----------



## DarkAnucart (24. Januar 2014)

Super, werd ich dann morgen ausprobieren wenn ich von der Arbeit kommen. 
Danke schon mal im vor raus!
Ich schreibe dann wenn alles gut wird


----------

